# Fixation



## sam (Mar 5, 2010)

did a lot of work on this one.Cut and re-brazed in a new BB,Cut the fork legs ,added V-brakes,Added a fork leg light,used a fixed hub from a columbia exersizer,and did the paint


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2010)

thats really clean awesome job


----------



## runningbarre (Jun 16, 2010)

Well...I am fixated!  Nice bike!


----------



## jackomeano (Aug 16, 2011)

Like the fixed look, Just that the colours should work better together, A different green? maybe a little gold flakes in that green and Bam,
Just my opinion!


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job, looks good.


----------

